# Only in Russia...



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-rides-shotgun-motorcycle-Russian-street.html


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for this. It's like the ghost of Sig.


----------

